# Verification of Lifetime



## dolphin (Dec 3, 2007)

How can you be sure that a TiVo unit advertised (craigslist) as has having lifetime, really does have lifetime? I have an S2 that went out after a power surge, so this "new" unit would be replacing it. Is it hard to get it switched from the current $6.95-per-month fee for the dead unit to the new-to-me lifetime unit?

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## NJ_HB (Mar 21, 2007)

I think the only way would be for the seller to give you the serial number and then call TiVo to verify.


----------

